# Yay! They arrived :-)



## Gem (Nov 5, 2013)

YAY! My much awaited for Vorwerk Bantam eggs have finally arrived (delayed due to already full incy lol). Now to wait for them to settle before setting them in the incy [tap...tap...tap...]

Keeper and exhibitor of Dutch Bantams


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Congrats I've always wanted to get eggs but I'm too much of a .... Chicken >.>


Current flock: 78


----------



## Gem (Nov 5, 2013)

It's so addictive once you start x

Keeper of Dutch Bantams and Vorwerk Bantams


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gem said:


> It's so addictive once you start x
> 
> Keeper of Dutch Bantams and Vorwerk Bantams


Exactly why I just get my fill on here watching everyone else post their pics and eggcitement!  MUCH safer that way.


----------



## Gem (Nov 5, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Exactly why I just get my fill on here watching everyone else post their pics and eggcitement!  MUCH safer that way.


You have it sussed...I went over to the dark side of no return lol

Keeper of Dutch Bantams and Vorwerk Bantams


----------

